
Akamai buys cyberfend - joe-bot
https://www.akamai.com/us/en/about/news/press/2016-press/akamai-acquires-cyberfend.jsp
======
bradvl
Great news for Sridhar and his team. Well done!

------
joe-bot
What does cyberfend actually do? Is the solution based on Behavioral analysis?
couldn't find any data on them online..

